# Bee Making Snow Angel in Yesterday's Snow



## mthiessen (May 31, 2016)

Shot with Canon 5D MkIV, 105mm macro lens.


----------



## Hops Brewster (Jun 17, 2014)

nice picture. 
Did you try to warm her up after the shot?


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

Poor bee!


----------



## beesRus (Nov 15, 2018)

That is absolutely awesome --- as in produce a poster or winter holiday card to sell. Thanks for sharing the camera info!


----------

